# Home Set-up



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

African cichlids home set-up, I love seeing this fish tank after a long day of work. :fish:


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks, guys, I really do enjoy taking good care of these cichlids. The house looks livelier with an aquarium.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Beautiful tank. I enjoy your colors, do you concentrate on blue lighting or does the background do it?


----------

